# 2007 E410 - Heating Controls not as described



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

We've just taken delivery of our 2007 E410. An excellent vehicle with just a couple of minor snags - which look easy to fix.

However, the one thorn in my side is the fact that the Space Heater and Hot Water Heater Controls don't work as described in the Manual.

The brochure describes a new overdoor control panel for 'heating and hot water'. If you read the manual it clearly states you can use the new LCD Control Panel to either Manually turn on/off the Space heater or Hot Water Heater or use a Timer Control. A feature I thought was very nice since I wouldn't have to get up early to turn it on after a cold night. 

However, when I tried these, nothing happened. The dealer was very helpful but couldn't work it out either, so we independently contacted Swift.

The manual is wrong!

The so called Space Heater control only turns on or off the Fan. In my opinion not worth doing.
The Hot Water Heater control only works on Gas.

A missed opportunity as it wouldn't have taken much to switch in the Electric Elements which I'm sure is what most folks would use, given that your site fee includes the Electric charge.

I'm waiting to here from Swift directly on why this went so wrong when they built it.

If you've come across this problem I'd like to hear your viewpoint.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Pixelpusher, Interesting tale that, I have just PDIed a Kontiki 645 2007 model & my colleague & I spent over an hour with the instruction manual in an attempt to master the new all singing all dancing control panel you describe. Obviously we work on vans all the time & have a vast wealth of experience between us & I would say we both have at least 2 brain cells each but that control panel is a nightmare & i know at least 75% of our customers would be unable to work it out for themselves as we are still confused, Steve


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I hope you get the the control panel figured out. What do you think of the rest of the van? I have got a Sundance 590RS on order for a June delivery, so I would be interested on your thoughts on your van.

Richard...


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Steve....

Thanks for the info. Our dealer was similarly perplexed and thought there was a fault and in the end actually bypassed the fan control to make it work. He's now going to re-instate it because I think it will be fairly easy to adapt the wiring to power on the elements as well as the fan. From what I can determine there is relay control in the Ultraheat anyway.

Maybe there's an after market idea here!


Richard.....

It's all too often that forums such as these get used just for moaning but apart from this one irritation the van is really, really great.

We've run across a couple of snags that need fixing and things that again weren't obvious in the manuals - which are not very good, but then again no different from any others we've seen.

Using the Radio of all things can lead you into trouble. I read the manual and found that the Radio has a clock function on it. So I enabled that as it was in a good position to see. Within a week of no use the cab battery was flat.

Swift bypass the ignition cut off for the radio - which is fine since you want to listen to it without the engine running. However, the clock function leaves the radio permanently on - cab battery flat! Why didn't swift wire the radio to the leisure battery? At least if that's flat the engine will re-charge it or when on Mains Electric it will also get charged - but the Mains Electric feed can't charge the cab battery! Another missed opportunity

Snags - nothing much :-

Rubber seal around rear door keeps coming out of the channel. Not helped by the large round headed screws that fix the striker plate to the body. They distort the seal.

One burner on the hob wont stay alight.

Glass cover over hob doesn't seat down very well and one of the magnets has now come off.

I'm sure you'll enjoy your vehicle very much, like we do.

Colin


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello Pixelpusher

I pick my bessacarr 765s next friday but it looks like i should have picked the manual up last friday. Thanks for the information on the controls i will get the dealer to go through this a few times with me keep on reporting as i have my note book at the ready


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

You can download the manuals from the link below and get some questions prepared ahead of time.

http://www.swiftleisure.co.uk/Motorhomes

Colin


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Cheers Colin


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks as well, I am just off to down load one now.

Richard...


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Depending what model unit you have, I think Truma actually do a time switch for their unit. Have look on their website.

We also find the controls in our van confusing. There is a time switch on the main panel which we thought would be for the heating system. We set it up to go off at 10:30 pm only to find the whole van's power system switched off and we were plunged into the gloom. Waste of time.
The heating controls are so difficult to understand we have had to copy the relevant details and stick them on the wall above the switches. 
Why do they have to be so complicated???


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't find the controls confusing but the manuals in general are not very clear. They consist mostly of information cut and pasted from the literature of the various manufacturers who's first language is not usually English.

One problems is to actually establish which bits you have fitted since the manuals cover many models. The other problem is that the cut and pasted bits are not 'joined up'. 

Part of the fun I guess 

Colin


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Colin
Our Autotrail manual is excellent as long as you own a different model from the one we have. Makes mention of things we don't have and doesn't mention some the things we do.
As you say, makes life interesting if not a little annoying when you spend a small fortune on something.
Our small car which cost a tenth of the motor home has an excellent manual.


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Pixelpusher 

picked up my new baby and you where right about the heating controls even when i told the dealers this and set it numerous times they still said it works so i give up in the end. It works fine manually so we are not to worried. 

Good to know before hand though of any trouble


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kennyo..if your Bessacar has the same space and water heater as our new one ( Truma 6002EH) then it should work on electricity, gas or both for both hot water and space heating. The timer controls should allow you to turn the heating and water on to timed and to set the times as you wish. The heater should work on gas without any water in the system.

Ours does all of these things.

It is not intuitive however and one oddity which a call to Swift sorted for us, is that you need to set the 2 knobs to the left of the control panel to show flames ) and the control panel need to have the light showing against the 2 bottom left hand symbols. We thought this meant that the water would get hot- and there not being any water in the system this would be dangerous. It does not however !

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Here is a picture of it.

If you have the manual then the 2 left hand side knobs are set to positions 
E and M


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Cheers G

Will try tomorrow looks like i might have been on the wrong setting on the manual side.


----------

